# Does your V ever sleep?



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

The title is a bit of an exaggeration but man we are having some trouble with ours.
He just turned 7 months old. He used to sleep through the night pretty decently usually waking up at like 6 which I thought was okay since he had to go outside and didnt make a peep other than that. Lately he has been getting up at any time from 2:00 to 4:00 and once we let him outside he wont go back to bed. He sits in his crate and barks and screams until one of us goes and lays on the couch by him or lets him out. He is still tired when he is doing this, because he goes to sleep if you go lay out there by him. We give him a ton of exercise and dont have him eat or drink close to bed time. Also, we cant just let him bark it out. I tried that this morning and he went on for literally an hour and a half. Our neighbors houses are very close and they have told me they can hear him. They dont mind him during the day on occasion(hardly barks during the day), but they are not too fond of being woken up at 2 A.M. due to my dog. 

Any help???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You could try throwing a heavy blanket over the crate to muffle the noise. Vs learn quick, and some don't give up easily. Sleeping with him once or twice on the couch was probably enough for him to know he likes it better than the crate. You might want to buy the neighbors some wine, so they sleep sounder while he is readjusting to sleeping in the crate.


----------



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep, TexasRed I regret doing that. Its crazy though. When I put him in his kennel at night he goes to sleep right away he doesnt seem to mind it at all. We have an Ecollar for him do you think if he woke up and barked after we let him outside that we could just hit the like beep/tone feature on there and see if that works? I definitely will try the heavy blanket over the kennel. Very good idea.


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

I used a water bottle. I have three dogs in crates in my bed room at night and am very adamant about my sleep. When they were first getting adjusted and would wake me up at am unacceptable time, I would give a quick 'shush' then grab the water bottle and squirt in their direction. Never had to even sit up. They learned real fast to stay quiet and sleep. I have a 6m V, a beagle and an adopted mutt. Spray bottle was great for all breeds.


----------



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

SPray bottle is a good idea. Except he is in the living room and we are in the bedroom.


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

I think he'd still get the point. But it would be a long night for yall. Up and down a few times until he realized calling yall wasn't the best of ideas.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like he wants to be a bed dog!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On ecollars, I like to only use them for already trained commands. Then transfer the command over to the ecollar, so the command can be enforced from a distance. Yes, I know people use bark collars, and with most dogs they work when on the dog.
I have used one on my male. He would whine to high heaven when one of my females were in heat. I did work with him on learning quite before transferring it over to a ecollar, and then to a bark collar. He got to where I didn't need the bark collar anymore. Just tell him quite, and down (lay down) and he would settle. It just took awhile. The call of nature is very strong.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our Miles went through this phase at that age too. He woke up every night and didn't want to sleep. I attribute it to another teething phase, I think he was uncomfortable with his back molars coming in. With our second pup, Chase, we expected it and made sure to keep him up a few hours before bed chewing a bone/ antler/ bully stick. He ended up not going through this phase.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Why don't you put the crate in your room? You mention that you sleep on the couch - is he in the crate and you on the couch? I personally wouldn't spray him or use the ecollar in this situation. I like the heavy blanket idea and the wine for the neighbors. What about a warm blanket when he gets put back in his crate or a chew toy to occupy him until he falls asleep again?


----------

